# Turning Gold into Paper



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Over the last year or so I have torn apart all bad radios, modems, wireless stuff. tossed the cases, cables, tore off the resistors, plug in ports....

Saved the finger connectors, antenna screw on ends, boards with gold, memory chips...

just shipped in 31 lbs of stuff.... getting a check for $178.2


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Where did you send it?
I've got a lot of scrap electronics that could use a new home.


----------



## MrLemonade (5 mo ago)

Post is useless without telling us where to send this stuff.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

cashforcomputerscrap.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MrLemonade said:


> Post is useless without telling us where to send this stuff.


 there is this thing called GOOGLE... you can search Where to Send Gold scrap.... 

Google is not just for asian brides anymore


----------



## MrLemonade (5 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> there is this thing called GOOGLE... you can search Where to Send Gold scrap....
> 
> Google is not just for asian brides anymore


There's these things called "scams," and it's helpful to know of successful businesses that aren't scams.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MrLemonade said:


> There's these things called "scams," and it's helpful to know of successful businesses that aren't scams.


there is this thing called reviews.... ok, just kidding.. I posted the link


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Gold is used in a lot of electronics, $12 worth in computers, $6 worth in Laptops, Cell phones ~$2, and what not. Doing the separation of the gold from the electronics includes some chemicals and a ventilation setup, but the collection of scrap electronics for the sake of gold if doing this on a large scale daily, would indeed be quite profitable.

The rest of the electronics, 'the metal parts" can be scrapped for cash as well. Personally, I prefer people to recycle then throw into the nearest Dumping station, as we generate far too much waste on a daily basis.


----------

